# urgent!!!



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

So i came home today and fed my frogs ran out and came back 1 of my galacts was sprawled out violently shaking hea still breathing but very off beat!! Any suggeations


----------



## srexob (Sep 1, 2013)

Probably nothing you can do immediately except just watch him over the next few hours/days to see what happens. In the meantime, check your viv for any pests(spiders, mites, ticks, etc.). Also, if you have any antibiotic then I would start giving him some. This is what I would do and not sure Im right. More experienced froggers will certainly be able to help more than I can.


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

Any antibiotic you can reccomend and how do you treat him?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

What is your temp in the viv? Are these new frogs,or have you had them for some time/ Please do not just give the frog random antibiotics.I would isolate the frog to a temp/quarantine set up and keep an eye on him.If it makes it till tomorrow,try to find a local vet,and talk to them to see what the next step would be.What do you feed the frogs,and supplement the frogs food with? Are the supplements fresh-not over 6 months old.


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

I am supplementimg ive had the frogs for almost a year temp is 73 .... the symptons seem a lot like calcium deficiencey but idk why i supplemeny all the time


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohyoufancy said:


> Any antibiotic you can reccomend and how do you treat him?


Please Do Not treat with antibiotics or any medication without first knowing the problem. You can make things a whole lot worse, fast. Please Do seek A professional and answer the questions above on foods, supplements, etc. I could be seizures related to an imbalance of Calcium or other ions used by the neuro-muscular system.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohyoufancy said:


> I am supplementimg ive had the frogs for almost a year temp is 73 .... the symptons seem a lot like calcium deficiencey but idk why i supplemeny all the time


We need more specifics. What are you supplementing with
? How often? How old are your supplements? How/where do you store them?


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

Repashy calcium plus i dont believe its more then 4 months old and herptivite multi i got both at same time they are stired on a shelf and my house runs cool around 66 and i supplement with each feeding mostly the calcium and once in a qhile the multi... but i should keep track i havent been so i miss a dusting occasionally could they be that sensitive?


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

The frog seems to have recovered from the spasms ... as i said i read it could potentially be calcium deficiency so instead of doing my normal LIGHT dusting i heavily dusted some flies and dumped a few in the tank... i read this could help on saurian.net


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Good job using Repashy products, that's all you need, in my opinion - they are that good. I store mine in the refrigerator once open and I buy new ones every six months. Always check the expiration date. Are you supplementing every time you feed?

Mark


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ohyoufancy said:


> Repashy calcium plus i dont believe its more then 4 months old and herptivite multi i got both at same time they are stired on a shelf and my house runs cool around 66 and i supplement with each feeding mostly the calcium and once in a qhile the multi... but i should keep track i havent been so i miss a dusting occasionally could they be that sensitive?


Even though the general house tempreatures may be fine where exactly do you store the vitamins? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Use Repashy A once a month...to two times a month. When you get new supplements, write with an indelible pen on the jar top the date you receive them...mark on your calendar also..to remind yourself to replace them...do not freeze them...just refrigerate. Set up a little feeding station where you can watch the frogs eat...just use a piece of banana or banana skin and dump carefully your dusted frogs so that they keep the vitamin dust on them longer...


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Use Repashy A once a month...to two times a month. When you get new supplements, write with an indelible pen on the jar top the date you receive them...mark on your calendar also..to remind yourself to replace them...do not freeze them...just refrigerate. Set up a little feeding station where you can watch the frogs eat...just use a piece of banana or banana skin and dump carefully your dusted frogs so that they keep the vitamin dust on them longer...


the vitamins are on an open shelf in the room maybe 3ft from tank.i have a piece of banana in the tank just started doing that last week. im going to buy a new repashy calcium powder and place it in fridge, is it possible i have been dusting to lightly,i always thought i was not supposed to "Ghost" them with powder?

BTW i appreciate all the replies, hope my froggies do ok!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Buy some Repashy A----that is a different product which is essential to the wellbeing of the frogs...please read past posts, particularly from "Ed" just WHY it is important. And keep all supplements in the refrigerator...!!!

REPASHY A


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ohyoufancy said:


> the vitamins are on an open shelf in the room maybe 3ft from tank.i have a piece of banana in the tank just started doing that last week. im going to buy a new repashy calcium powder and place it in fridge, is it possible i have been dusting to lightly,i always thought i was not supposed to "Ghost" them with powder?
> 
> BTW i appreciate all the replies, hope my froggies do ok!


It isn't recommended to keep the supplements near the enclosures. The increased humidity also increases the rate of degradation. Keep the bulk of the supplements in the refrigerator and keep only a small amount as needed outside of the fridge. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

